# Korean Manwha vs. Japanese Manga: Which Do You Prefer?



## halfhearted (May 2, 2008)

Now, of course, there is a much smaller pool of Korean manwha available, so I ask that you look at it from a percentage standpoint. Do you find that you like a higher percentage of the Korean manwha you read better than the Japanese manga or vice versa, focusing on such areas as:

-Art
-Plot
-Character Development
-Style
-Etc.



If you don't read Korean manwha, then this thread is pretty pointless for you. So, apologies. Also, there was already a thread on this subject, but it was made in 2004 and has zero posts. So, I'm just going to post this new version rather than bump/merge.


----------



## Taleran (May 2, 2008)

Japanese manga in every category


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 2, 2008)

Is there any differance apart from Korean characters?


----------



## piccun? (May 2, 2008)

I stumbled upon some manwha, but I couldn't get past the third page 


I must say , I liked the art and the character design-that's what got me to read them- but the story bored me pretty soon.

maybe I just picked the wrong ones


----------



## The Doctor (May 2, 2008)

May I ask you which manhwa did you read?
I'm kinda curious 
There are some good manhwas out there.
Jack Frost = It's a copy of Hellsing but.. whatever  It's funny
Aflame Inferno is also ok...
Unbalance x Unbalance is kinda funny to read...
And I think that Shin Angyo Onshi is a manhwa... At least the name of the author & artist are not japanese...anyway, this one here is reaaaally good.
I think there isn't any big difference between them. But wheter you like it or not, it's purely personal opinion


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 2, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> -Art
> -Plot
> -Character Development
> -Style
> -Etc. [/SIZE]



I've only read two manwa. Warcraft (that is drawn by a korean, yes?) and some which i only checked the first four or so chapters of.

Art: Above average. It might just be because it was such a small sample, but the ugliest manwa was far better looking than the ugliest manga i've seen. Still, hard to say with such a small pool.

Plot: Can't say. The manga i read which was not warcraft was about some gods or something. I'm fairly confident the title was Black God, or Black Gods or something. Plot was fairly average. Not bad.

Character developement: Didn't read enough of it.

Style: Hmmm... Not bad.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2008)

Do half of them really count as Manwha since most them are published by Japanese publications? In anycase its a stupid topic to be honest, theres no where near enough Manwha for us to compare them both.


----------



## Lord Jure (May 2, 2008)

For me, only thing that is different between manga and manwha are names of characters (that and of course way of reading it).

Though I didn't like most of manwha I tried reading, I probably just chose the wrong ones. The list of manga I dropped is much bigger.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2008)

same as manga i don't see any difference


----------



## halfhearted (May 2, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Is there any differance apart from Korean characters?



Huge differences in general drawing styles. One of the biggest examples of this would be in the facial designs of characters, where manga tends to be a great deal more cartoonlike when compared to manwha. 

Some specific instances of this in manwha:
-common to find characters with distinctly Asiatic facial features
-a lack of gravity-defying hair and actions
-more realistic styles of movement
-more shading, in general

This is less the case with shoujo manwha though. As shoujo manwha tend to take things to a very feminine extreme even compared to some shoujo manga. 

Other big differences center on styles of character development, as well as story progression and themes. For example, a lot of the themes in seinen Korean manga deal directly or indirectly with the Japanese subjugation of the Korean people and the cultural angst that still exists because of it. Or, how the majority of manwha characters tends to be more complex on a psychological/emotional level, again emphasizing the persistent realism that manwha stresses over manga. But, they conversely, lack a lot of the extra, dimension-building everyday life development that manga can have on occasion. 

There are a number of other general literary differences, including comedy techniques that are dissimilar due to the way comedy progressed theatrically in each country and the way that sex is displayed or not displayed.



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Do half of them really count as Manwha since most them are published by Japanese publications?



Huh? 

The majority of manwha are published by Korean publishing groups, particularly the most popular titles. For instance, Haksan who published _Dangu_, _Banya_,_ Jack Frost, _etc. Or Seoul Cultural, which handles a great deal of the country's shoujo/josei releases. And, even if they weren't, it's still a work by a Korean artist/writer with all of the cultural and artistic styles implied because of how they were trained in schools and socialized in their day to day lives. 

Perhaps you are looking at releases that have both a Korean publication and a Japanese one that came after, similar to how an American publishing group will often handle North American releases. 



> In anycase its a stupid topic to be honest, theres no where near enough Manwha for us to compare them both.


Are you sure that you just haven't read many titles?

I've read around forty or so manwha. And, sure, I've read at least three times that amount in manga, but how does that mean that I can't compare general styles, literary trends, and art levels? Especially when there are so many obvious Korean stylistic differences that show up repeatedly in nearly all of their publications. And, your concern is also why I added to my original question before even posting the thread and asked people to determine their feelings based on percentages.

Anyways, answering my own questions...
*
Art: *I tend to prefer manwha art over the majority of manga art. Although there are exceptions to this, manga artists who are so unique in style that it makes me take notice; I tend to read manga more for the story/plot than I do because the images themselves wow me. In contrast, the majority of publications in my art-based top ten manga/manwha would probably end up being manwha due to such releases as Shin Angyo Onshi, Dangu, Banya, Priest, Gumsue Hojeo, etc. that are just phenomenal for their pictures alone. 

I also prefer the distinctly Asian or African look to a lot of the characters, when compared to the rather generic Caucasian look that permeates throughout the majority of manga.  
*
Plot:* This one I have to give up to manga, if only due to the sheer variety that's offered. While I do think that some manwha possess a uniqueness that most manga haven't been able to capture for me (i.e. Safe Again Today), the majority of my favorite stories are found in the Japanese market. 

* Character Development:* This one depends on my mood. A lot of the Korean manwha tend to develop their characters in violent, painful ways. And, they also tend to have protagonists who aren't terribly innocent to begin with. Even in their relatively soft releases, there is still quite a bit of implied violence and the like from my experience. Opposing this is the Japanese market where such development is really only reserved for seinen. 

So, I suppose it depends on whether I want a more visceral experience  that day (Korean) or a much more subtle/much more blatant (depending on the release, Japan)
*
Style:* I tend to prefer Korean styles, due to my preference for the art and due to how they structure their panels, which is often more cinematic when compared to Japanese panel structuring. Of course, like I said before, there are unique mangaka who break through the Japanese norm (i.e. Air Gear, Blame, etc.) and structure things a tad differently and more interestingly. But, in general, Korean manwha are more satisfying in this arena, for me.

Since I'm split on multiple categories, I voted for "I like both".


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2008)

Well, manga's are kind of repetetive, majority of mangas just give me the feel that I've seen it already before.

But manwha's, are kind of more original to me.

But there are great manga's and great manwha's, can't decide on which.


----------



## Danchou (May 2, 2008)

The reading style aside, I haven't really noticed a distinct difference between manga and manwha. So they're pretty equal to me.


----------



## -18 (May 2, 2008)

the only Manwha that I like is Ragnarok


----------



## lavi69 (May 2, 2008)

i like more of the manwhas ive read than the mangas ive read so i guess i prefer manwha


----------



## Batman (May 3, 2008)

Basically if Shin Angyo Onshi was the typical manwha it'd be no contest. But I can't put one over the other. The only other one I'd followed is Unbalance x Unbalance, and its not bad. Likewise I've just read more Japanese crap Manga simply because the pool is categorically huger. For every awesome Magna there are 100 shitty ones. I'm sure its the same in Korea so I cannot say I have a preference.

Good is good. Bad is bad.


----------



## piccun? (May 3, 2008)

Teresa Brasil said:


> May I ask you which manhwa did you read?
> I'm kinda curious
> There are some good manhwas out there.
> Jack Frost = It's a copy of Hellsing but.. whatever  It's funny
> ...



it was probably a shoujo manwha, kinda depressing.
About teenagers who were famous as child and growing up couldn't fit into society and so were alone and went to a special school- that's what i remember of the plot. 
It's not that I didn't like it, but I didn't like it enough to search for all the releases of it. 

BTW, after reading this thread I think I'll try reading some other manwha


----------



## Ashiya (May 3, 2008)

Shin Angyo Onshi is my fav manhwa...but I'll say I prefer more manga titles...


----------



## Mizura (May 3, 2008)

Hmm... I'll have to put it like this:

Art/Style: Manwha. Manwha artists for some reason seem to invest more in art and details than the average manga artist. Shin Angyo Onshi is one, but I also recommend checking out the art of Bride of the Water God. The art is , with seamless integration of traditional designs. I mean, check out these colour pages!



Plot: Manga I'd say, because of greater variety. I haven't read That many manwha yet, but they do seem to tend a bit towards the shoujo drama variety...

Character (development): How should I put it... the development isn't absolutely the major point of characters in manwha. Sometimes the characters don't really make sense. Rather:

Comedy: Manwha by far! Once thing I adore about manwhat is their incredible ability to mix the serious and the hilarious (or sometimes just have the hilarious)! My favourite manwha is Demon's Diary. It's absolutely hilarious! After a few pages I was already pointing at it and laughing! Bride of the Water God for example also has Such funny moments! Like when Soah wanted to find out about whether Moeee and Habaek are the same person, so she plots on how to get them to take off their clothes!  It's certainly a lot funnier than say... Naruto. >_>


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 3, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Hmm... I'll have to put it like this:
> 
> Art/Style: Manwha. Manwha artists for some reason seem to invest more in art and details than the average manga artist. Shin Angyo Onshi is one, but I also recommend checking out the art of Bride of the Water God. The art is , with seamless integration of traditional designs.
> 
> ...


Yes - Naruto is best thing to compare to. The emperor of mangas of any genres


----------



## Mizura (May 3, 2008)

Sorry. I couldn't help it. I still have a sour after-taste on when Kishimoto attempted at humour by having two stooges replace Ayame and waste a whole chapter with their antics. =.=;;

Still, c'mon! Manwha have this humour style that's cute but also incredibly wacky.  When I was studying in France I'd sit down at the book store's manga section on Sundays *cough* and just start reading all sorts of manga and manwha. I don't remember any manga coming close to Demon Diary. 

I actually found it funny enough for me to well... buy it. >_>

I mean, here's an example of one page near the beginning:



It's just one page mind you. The humour keeps up throughout nearly the entire story. It's quirky.


----------



## Crowe (May 3, 2008)

Ravages of Time, Manhua > all manwha's though 

Storm Riders / Fung Wan is pretty awesome too :]


----------



## Mizura (May 3, 2008)

Ravages of Time, eh? So apparently, it's based on Romance of the Three Kingdoms, the Chinese classic.

Ah man, when I was a kid, we had these mini-mangas in traditional-style drawing with all sorts of little stories. I also had the Romance of the Three Kingdoms illustrated version. I remember that fact very well because when I was a kid, my mother read to me the part where one of the generals had an arrow shot into his eye. He pulled out the arrow and the eye, then in pain, swallowed his own eye.

My reaction back then: "Mom, how could you read that to me? I'm only (I forgot the exact age. Between 3 and 5 I think)!" XP


----------



## lavi69 (May 3, 2008)

blade of the immortal is a prettty good manwha nobodys mentioned. i also really like chronicles of the cursed sword which is one of my fave manwhas but not many people have read it.


----------



## Crowe (May 3, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Ravages of Time, eh? So apparently, it's based on Romance of the Three Kingdoms, the Chinese classic.
> 
> Ah man, when I was a kid, we had these mini-mangas in traditional-style drawing with all sorts of little stories. I also had the Romance of the Three Kingdoms illustrated version. I remember that fact very well because when I was a kid, my mother read to me the part where one of the generals had an arrow shot into his eye. He pulled out the arrow and the eye, then in pain, swallowed his own eye.
> 
> My reaction back then: "Mom, how could you read that to me? I'm only (I forgot the exact age. Between 3 and 5 I think)!" XP



*Spoiler*: _offtopics_ 



Oooh X3

That sounds wonderful, I just got to hear silly story's about Winnie The Pooh and the likes. It was sooo boring, I later came to enjoy winnie the pooh, but when I was 4-5 I was all crazy for samurai's and war, due to my father buying me some one shot of Kenshin still don't know how he got a hold of it since Kenshin was released 94 and he bought it to me 92.




Oh. I'm really interested in Romance of the three kingdoms but yeah, the names / provinces are very difficult to keep track on. That's the reason why so few give The Ravages of Time a chance, it's an adaption though and made more "fun" to read with a mercenary? group called "Handicapped Warriors" being one of the main pieces in this series.

Oh, I might as well post some pages from Ravages of Time, since I love it so much, I know this thread is about manwha/manga but yeah. Every thread is a Post RoT thread 
 - *Manhua*:


Priest - *manwha*:


Dangu - *mawha*:


----------



## Six* (May 3, 2008)

I prefer japanese manga of course. there's a lot more to choose from and well, they have the best titles.

ironically though, my favorite manga is a korean one although it is still a manga since it was serialized in japan, but made by koreans. It's called Shin Angyo Onshi. (lol, the title itself is a combination of japanese and korean words)


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2008)

wait isn't CAT a chinese err manhua?

hmm i might pick up on ravages of times


----------



## Crowe (May 3, 2008)

Oops, it is. :|


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2008)

Naausica of the Valley of Wind is manga, so manga wins.


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2008)

Thats exactally what I was thinking of when I answered


----------



## ez (May 4, 2008)

I haven't read very many manhwa so far, but I like both equally anyway. In general i believe manhwa has better art. Stylistically speaking, i also prefer manhwa by a fair margin. There is just so much detail in each panel, and the double pages are usually very gorgeous. For example, i have yet to come across art in any title that surpasses Shin Angyo Onshi's.  Plot i'd give to manga, if only because of the great variety, as already brought up. Plus many of my favorite titles are manga. In regards to character development, though, i'm split on that issue. I'd say manga probably has a lot more memorable characters for me, on average, so i favor it.


----------



## jazz189 (May 4, 2008)

Is there really a difference? I don't care whether its a manga, manwha, or comic if the story's good, and the characters are likable then I'll read it.


----------



## serger989 (May 4, 2008)

The only Manwha/Manhua (I know Chinese/Korean, w/e) I have read so far was Shin Angyo Onshi, which I thought was fantastic, though there were parts I didn't like much and confused me a bit, though it's still up there with all the greats for me. I only read it though because people were saying Won Sul was a bigger badass than Guts from Berserk... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I read it and... Bullshit, he's not a badass at all, just a deranged man whose will was to fight, a complex character who couldn't live in the life he desired out of fear. *Munsu* was the badass of that series, now he, I can compare (in fact, I will tie him) to Guts. They are true anti-heros and badass motherfuckers, when Munsu kicked the shit out of Ajitae, I had a smile on my face. Especially at the end... holy shit was that cool.




I prefer manga if only for the fact that I've read far more, been exposed to it longer and am currently enthralled in a few series, Naruto, One Piece, Fairy Tail, Berserk, Bleach. In terms of art... As long as the art isn't horrendous, I'm fine. One Piece and Fairy Tail for example, to me have far superior art over Naruto (his art feels stiff and changes randomly chapter to chapter), yet the stories fall short for me compared to the latter, yet they are hilarious pieces of work.

Bleach to me, has fantastic art and probably the most enjoyable visually in terms of Shounen that I've read (I've read a lot, but no where near compared to other people so I can't say I've seen better, though I'm sure there are). Now compared to all those, Shin Angyo Onshi blows them away to another dimension, wicked art. Though compared to the mother of all manga to me... It just barely comes second, to Berserk.



> Is there really a difference? I don't care whether its a manga, manwha, or comic if the story's good, and the characters are likable then I'll read it.



100% agreed, however... I've never really liked any Western comics ahaha... I used to think Spider-man and Batman (The Dark Knight) were badass... But I was like, 7 and was never exposed to a good true epic story. I'm kind of tired of western comics approach on telling stories as well, short stories mainly. They also do a lot of resets to make the characters "fresh" again etc. Stuff like that, I hate.


----------



## mary no jutsu (May 4, 2008)

Anything by hwang mi ri is amazing.  Everything she writes is so interesting, her artwork is eye candy.  And she's amazingly versatile.  She can write historical, and then she can turn it around with highschool stuff; She is good.  Sure character designs are recycled, but the characters are so likeable i don't mind.

must reads:
hot-blooded woman
legend of nereid
cutie boy
want you

When I want to read shonen I usually go over to mangas.  I think the only shojo I read thats japanese are the stuff by Chie shinohara and Riyoko Ikeda.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 5, 2008)

<_generealizing from the few I have read--
-Manwha stroies romantise and focus on love alot more then manga
Manwha characters have more relationships and know more characters.
Manwha stories are less linear and often don't try to make sense for awhile .
Manwha use alot of magic elements, or try to be real, or use them both completly sepereatly in conjunction. 
Manwha art is more asian looking in the characters.
Manwha have more subtle comedy, and less manga style lulz
Manwha are more real in terms of frivelous issues for characters.....
Manwha are like reading mythlogical tales....

I like manga more because there is more variety, and because my favs are all manga and cannot be bumped. Still, I need to read more Manwha. I only started getting into them after ID: The Greatest Fusion Fantasy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2008)

i like manga better, but there are some really great manwha series like Ares
my main problem with manwha is that unlike japanese names which are not that bad to read in english translation, i get a headache reading manwha because every dam character has like ten names, and instead of having nice easy to say nick names, they feel the need to call even best friends by there entire name


----------



## abakuskulram (May 5, 2008)

I'm not sure wich i like better but almost all the manwha that i have read have been pretty good. I can't say the same about manga, but it's propably beacuase the bad manwha are much more difficult to find and have a smaller fanbase.


----------



## Majeh (May 5, 2008)

Ive ordered all volumes of King of Hell and Utopia's Avenger and have read them up to the latest scans and they r my top 2 favorite things to read. Manga comes close but i prefer the Manwha. Ive also read a lot of manga so its not like i only read manwha.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2008)

^king of hell turned out to be suprsingly good but ive only had a chance to read the first few volumes


----------



## xpeed (May 5, 2008)

Sadly not many people understand Korean manhwa books because they're not publicized widely like Japanese mangas are.  But do know that most anime drawings are done by Koreans.


----------



## Majeh (May 5, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^king of hell turned out to be suprsingly good but ive only had a chance to read the first few volumes



if u can get the chance to read all the volumes i would definitely do so. im w8n for vol 19 to start shipping so i can order that 1 but up to 18 has been amazing.


----------



## Gary (May 6, 2008)

i picked the troll one lol


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 6, 2008)

Nice thread .... 

I've just started reading Shin Angyo Onishi .... I am into the fourth volume so far. The artwork is certainly one of the best I've seen so far. As to the story, I don't think I've read enough to give an honest opinion about it. 

Edit: 
I have to agree that the colored pages in Shin Angyo onishi are some of the best I've seen from a mangaka.

Btw, I think it would be better if the OP contained some examples of some popular korean manwhas, in case there isn't a thread already. 

Btw, is Priest a korean manwha ? I gave up on Priest after a couple of volumes because I didn't find the artwork to my style  
It is ironic because I picked that up after seeing a page in the "post a manga page" thread .... 
..... the story didn't really attract me all that much either ...


----------



## Muk (May 6, 2008)

oo i didn't know that "the ravages of time" is actually a hongkong manhua

and is on vol 26 XD


----------



## Novalis (May 13, 2008)

Dunno. It depends on the manga/ manwha, actually. 

I wish not to comment on this question. ]x


----------



## Jayka (May 13, 2008)

I haven't read many manhwa. I've read a few volumes of Demon Diary, Love or Money, Kill me Kiss me, Threads of Time, Utopia's avenger and my favourites Faeries Landing and Rebirth. ... That's more than I expected. But for all of those series counts, I didn't read the complete series.

Anyway, I really like the art! But just as it is for manga, I read it mainly for the story. And it happens I just know way more manga than it's Korean counterpart. So I think I favour manga.

There's only one thing about manhwa that bothers me and that are the names. Of course it's only logic they pick Korean names, but somehow I cannot remember those.


----------



## Spectre (Dec 5, 2008)

Actually, there have been many manwhas here, but few of them are fantastic. And it really depends on artists really. Many of them mimic Japanese artists. I kinda prefer mangas as Korean myself, but there are great manwhas for sure, but not that many.


----------



## Monna (Dec 5, 2008)

Manga has JJBA. Manwha doesn't. /thread.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2008)

only manwha i have read is SAO


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 5, 2008)

Only read Jackals and taken a look at Freezing :/


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 5, 2008)

Manwha ftw


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 5, 2008)

I say manga wins simply because of sheer numbers and variety gives them the overall edge. Manwha is not bad but imo, there's somewhat a lack of variety compared to manga.


----------



## stardust (Dec 5, 2008)

_I've only read one manwha, if memory serves me right. Totally Captivated by Yoo Ha Jin, a rather fabulous! mafia affair, which is on-going. The art is gorgeous, certainly better then a lot of manga I've read. Almost every panel with the main character Ewon is an aesthetically pleasing view._


----------



## Ooter (Dec 5, 2008)

i only read UxU and it beats alot of manga ive read, but i havent read enough manhwa to evaluate.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2008)

Manwha have started out pretty strong, atleast it makes the market competitive.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 5, 2008)

The only thing that really stands out about manwhas is the quality of the art. Not to say that a manwha has bad storytelling or whatnot but art is basically where it shines (at least in my experiences). 

If we are to compare what I view as the best manwha and the best manga then I'd say manga.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't think of too many Manga that are better than even "boring" Manwha. Not only is Manwha art in_cred_ibly superior, but the story makes a lot more sense (the Japanese have far too great a cultural barrier).


----------



## Platinum (Dec 5, 2008)

Japanese Manga in every category.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 20, 2011)

Manga's are lacking in the badass category.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Did you consider that you might not have read the truly awesome mangas?


----------



## Masai (Apr 20, 2011)

Mute question for me really, depends on the content. Most of the manwhas i read had better art but that might've been just luck somewhat on my part. It really makes no difference for me, especially since the two are so similar.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 20, 2011)

Easily Manga. I've yet to encounter manhwaka who can rival "top-tier" mangakas like Naoki Urasawa.



> Manga's are lacking in the badass category.


----------



## Goom (Apr 20, 2011)

All manwhas that I've read have been really good.  Shin Angyo onshi was superb.  The maker of unbalance, freezing etc, has a lot of manwhas out and every one of them is really good.

While theres hardly any manwhas that are out the ones I've read have always been good.


Of course there are tons more mangas out which means theres a greater variety of talented writers for them


----------



## zapman (Apr 21, 2011)

alot of the manwha ive read recently, i have enjoyed more than most manga

the breaker
vertias
yureka
uxu


----------



## Drakor (Apr 21, 2011)

You should try Trace, zapman. 

Anyway theres not THAT many manhwa to choose...so it doesn't make sense to compare them together like this, but from what I've seen many manhwa contain consistent plots, good to above average art, and rarely any bullshit is involved. (IE. Random Power Ups, Plot Holes, Questions that never are answered etc)


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 21, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 



i had to do it


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2011)

depends. it's just like choosing to read between novels and light novels. both bring teh same content in almost the same format.


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 30, 2011)

*Manhwa Trend*

Recently I've been gravitating towards manhwas subconciously. I don't research much about a series before I start it, i take a look at the art and the synopsis and dive in without knowing its origins. I read a manga/manhwa and if it doesn't interest me within 10 chapters or so, I drop it and what I've noticed is that I've dropped a lot of new mangas I read but the manhwas I read have almost all been retained by me. 

Some trends I'm noticing with manhwas that are appealing to me. 

-Interesting/beautiful/detailed art
-Lack of stifling honorifics/ japanese politeness in anachronistic/foreign settings
-Imagination

SIU has all color pages, everyone is A+ hot in breaker, arms peddler is just cool, sunken is badass and I can go on. OFC I'm not saying japanese manga sucks in any way, there's just more low quality stuff floating around recycling old concepts/tropes and plugging in fanservice when all else fails. Koreans are doing an amazing job at establishing good stories with great art and I am glad they're getting exposed online, they're so goddamn talented. If you asked me two year ago about manhwa I would have gave you a weird look, but now I'm counting some of these series among my favorites.

Now if only the communist regime in china can die so the resource pool of 1 billion people can be allowed to make some uncensored, nonconservative, non government fellating manhua, life would be really good.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 30, 2011)

Overall Manga > Manhwa. There a lot of bad manga just as there lots of bad manhwa. But when it comes to the best among Manga, it's better than the best Manhwa has to offer IMO.


Though after reading most of the interesting manga (available in English), manhwa gives you a fresher feeling, especially in web-manhwa format. 


> -Lack of stifling honorifics/ japanese politeness in anachronistic/foreign settings


From what I've read, there are plenty of them in manhwa, similar to japanese senpai, ossan, etc. And I prefer japanese ones as they sound much better to me.


----------



## Face (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree. There are very few manga that I have liked and been able to get into. But mostly it's been Manhwa. The Breaker is really addictive. It's the best Manhwa I've ever read and I'm really enjoying the sequel (New Waves).


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

> But when it comes to the best among Manga, it's better than the best Manhwa has to offer IMO.



I disagree, Shin Angyo Onshi is just as good as any manga I've ever read.  I would rate it as highly as Vagabond, Beserk(At it's best), and so on.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2011)

they both have good and bad mangas.


----------



## Markness (Sep 30, 2011)

The only manhwa I've read in full is Ragnarok. It's only ten volumes though its author, Lee Myung-jin, planned more but he put it on hiatus to work on the game series and considering the fact it's been a decade or so since he last worked on it, he's probably forgotten it. This honestly puts Kentaro Miura and Yoshihiro Togashi to shame. King of Hell is a good one too but with TokyoPop going under and the fact you pretty much need to know Korean to read the rest, I don't know if I'll ever catch up with it. Rebirth and Dragon Hunter had the same fate.


----------



## Fran (Sep 30, 2011)

Korean names are a fucking nightmare to remember.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 30, 2011)

They both good ,But overall I like manga


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

Fran said:


> Korean names are a fucking nightmare to remember.





For some of them it can be rather hard to remember, I just bother remembering the names of the main character, final villain, and maybe two or three others.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2011)

> -Lack of stifling honorifics/ japanese politeness in anachronistic/foreign settings



This is just wrong.

Oji-san = Ahjussi
Sensei = Sunsengnim
Onii-chan = Oppa
Senpai = Sungbae
Kouhai = Hubae
-sama = -nim
Onee-chan = Eonni

Off the top of my head. I read a lot of manga, a lot of manhwa, and watch a lot of Korean dramas. I should know.

Manhwas are really generic though, or getting there. It's always awesome, nothing looks awkward, the girls are all supermodels, the main lead is always intelligent some way or the other, and most of them are based on the modern world or the future.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 30, 2011)

yeah, i like a lot of manwha too.

manwha does have far superior art and designs.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Sep 30, 2011)

I really enjoyed  Shin Angyo Onshi and I'm digging Tower of God and more recently The Arms Peddler. 

They are as good as some real good manga, like... let's say... Berserk (SAO gave me a Berserk vibe) and HxH (Tower of God also gave me a Togashi vibes).

I really enjoyed Veritas. Good fightning manwha with cool art and action pannels.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 1, 2011)

Each side has its pros and cons, it all really just boils down to one's taste and field of interest. Debates over preferences rarely bring forth anything constructive, tendentiously. 

That said, I've also been leaning toward Manhwa titles these past few months. Having a good read with most titles I've chosen so far.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 2, 2011)

Fran said:


> Korean names are a fucking nightmare to remember.





Eternal Goob said:


> For some of them it can be rather hard to remember, I just bother remembering the names of the main character, final villain, and maybe two or three others.



Amen to that, guys!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 2, 2011)

I like both equally pretty much.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 3, 2011)

I prefer Japanese Manga easily.


----------



## Benzaiten (Oct 3, 2011)

Manga

I do believe I've never encountered a manwha with bad art so I'll give it that but I feel that it's always the same formula. It's probably my own fault for reading shoujo/romance manwha but most of the stuff I encounter have the same formula with a reverse-harem but the girl always ends up with the rich asshole who's an asshole to everyone except her which is usually accompanied by a high school gang or gender bending or both. And it's not just some random manwha but a popular one from the most-read/most-visited/hot lists. lol Plus, Korean names and terms are really hard to remember. 

Anyway, even after reading a couple, I still don't have any manwha in my favorites list so that's one of the key reasons I'm choosing manga.


----------



## Near. (Oct 3, 2011)

I like both of them , well people could argue about the ART style in it since manhwa seems to be having touch more depth then manga in drawing realistic human's and character's .
Though it has more to do with story they deal with , i personally dont mind either of them ~


----------

